

A Preliminary Review of Influential Works in Data-Driven Discovery [pdf] - DrNuke
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1503.08776.pdf

======
jcr
The submitted url is to the old version of this paper and should be changed.

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1503.08776](http://arxiv.org/abs/1503.08776)

With arxiv.org, it's always best to link to the abstract page rather than the
PDF since the abstract page will show all available versions. It also gives
people chance to read the abstract before deciding to download the paper.

------
DrNuke
Time to talk again about data-driven scientific discovery or The Fourth
Paradigm: this paper from Palo Alto is very recent, 30 Mar 2015, and provides
us with valuable insight: the hottest fields and the most-cited references.
What do you think about? Is all this going to be commercial (exponential with
entry barriers) or open source (linear with horizontal access)?

